# crab apple info



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I started working on a fork from a crab apple tree this morning and realized I had no idea about the characteristics of this wood. I don't even know if it is a good wood for slingshots, so I thought I would stop working on it and get some information about it. Anything you can add would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Regardless of the suitability, I like the look of it.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Falls between oak and hard maple.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Crabapple wood is heavy, hard and close-grained but has no 
commercial value, although it has been used in "turnery" to make tool 
handles or small articles of woodenware, and is an excellent fuel for 
fireplaces.

from here
http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/natbltn/700-799/nb754.htm


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, from what you quoted, Harper, I would say that any wood that is good for tool handles (i.e. hickory and ash) is also good for slingshots. And of course a slingshot would definitely be considered "small articles of woodenware", wooden you agree?







_(sometimes I crack myself up)_


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Well, from what you quoted, Harper, I would say that any wood that is good for tool handles (i.e. hickory and ash) is also good for slingshots. And of course a slingshot would definitely be considered "small articles of woodenware", wooden you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I wood....and you definitely are cracked..


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

The Crabby. I can only hope that slingshot has the attitude of an old man spraying passersby with the water hose, yelling kids to get off the lawn. ( C :"

No input on the question you asked, but I do know not to use wood from a horse apple tree. That wood is terrible for making things. But awesome firewood.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! Harper and Dayhiker...wood you two behave?







I just asked a simple question and you two start acting like brothers.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Behave? What fun wood that be???


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm gonna take Chris' hint and give it a name he wood be proud of..."crabby "...no, I did not say "crappy ", I said "CRABBY" dag nabbit !


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Smitty
Just about all fruit and nut wood is good for slingshots and other small tools.

Christopher
Your horse apple is most likely Osage Orange,that is what we call it hear.The small limbs are probably not good for forks because they are mostly sap wood,cut into boards it makes good slingshots but you have to make sure it is completly dry or it will crack.When you cut the tree down you have to paint the ends right away or it will crack in a few minutes.It is hard to get boards with straight grain.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Jaybird, that is what I was hoping.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Christopher
> Your horse apple is most likely Osage Orange,that is what we call it hear. The small limbs are probably not good for forks because they are mostly sap wood, cut into boards it makes good slingshots...


One of my favorite wood species.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

smitty said:


> I'm gonna take Chris' hint and give it a name he wood be proud of..."crabby "...no, I did not say "crappy ", I said "CRABBY" dag nabbit !


you could call it a Crabapult....


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yes ! Good idea Harper ! It is going to be my crabapult ! Thanks man !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

. . . or your "CrabbyCatty"


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Your horse apple is most likely Osage Orange,that is what we call it hear.


That's right. I have one the bears horse apples and another that does not. The trees are ugly as sin. I have oak, pine, pecan, peach, mesquite, and a couple other specimens I'm not sure about. And the osage orange tree is ugly and sheds limbs worse than the pecan trees.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

christopher said:


> Your horse apple is most likely Osage Orange,that is what we call it hear.


 the osage orange tree is ugly and sheds limbs worse than the pecan trees.
[/quote]

Bet they both smell great when you burn em though ey?


----------

